# US Martial Law and rifle confiscation



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When I quit deer hunting, I sold my scoped 25-06. I'd always considered my 12 ga and Mini-14 adequate for prepping. Now I'm starting to wonder. 

If there is a nation-wide emergency situation, with violence in the cities, will semi-auto rifles be confiscated or banned? If so, will bolt/lever action or single shots in hunting calibers be excluded from the ban? That seems to be the current thinking among liberal .gov officials. I'm sure most folks would just bury their .223's and .308's for the duration of the emergency rather than turn them in (I wouldn't want to be caught with one and end up in a FEMA prison). But such a new law would leave me and other AR owners, who consider themselves well-armed, without a working rifle.

What do you guys think?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

It would be a kick in the pants if you had the recite where you sold it at a swap meet when or if they came for it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I seriously doubt that confiscation will be limited to semi automatics - and if there's a firearms ban of any kind it'll be totally inclusive - parceling out certain weapons hasn't worked in civil courts .... if you get caught with a firearm it won't be a FEMA prison - a Fed martial law will be in place that allows automatic termination ....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If it came to that it would be a localized event, many states have passed laws making confiscation of firearms due to a disaster illegal. 

Even if your scenario came to pass I wonder if my Mosin Nagant is safe. Aren't they considered curio items now?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In my opinion, if martial law is declared on a national level, the purpose of the declaration will be to take permanent totalitarian control of the country.
They will come after ALL GUNS, there will be several ways to approach it. 
The first will be to have you voluntarily turn them in with a possible carrot in return such as food.
The second will be the 4473 forms and those with state permits.
The first wave as said will be for military grade rifles that can pose the greatest threat to the inquisitors minions.
Shotguns and handguns are not much of a problem, they will not care if they loose a few troops in the process getting those, remember they wear armor.
It could evolve into this before this year is out.
The libs have bred a nation of a majority of wusses out of our kids who will comply with the dictates of any socialist power.
Look at the numbers of metro-turds who have been keeping Sanders in the race, that shows the level of indoctrination achieved.
Plus. look at all the garbage with o'slimaphones and EBT cards, yea they have done well with the preparations.
If it comes, the force behind the curtain IMO will be izslime.
I am turning in nothing.
.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My opinion is they will take everything they can get hold of during Marshall law. Aside from that slow incremental steps to slowly, Imperceptively erode your rights. First the ones hated the most. The so called assault weapons. Then any thing with a detachable mag. Then anything that holds more than one round and so on. Like slowly turning the heat up on a frog in a pot of water. They are eventually cooked without realising it. Best to have alternatives and caches. May not do you any good if you sold something and do not have a receipt. Boating accidents... We'll see you in the gulag... Oops I mean fema camp.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That had better be one big FEMA camp for 5 million gun owners!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

They can have all of my guns " when they pry my cold dead fingers from them " ,, that's when we move deep into the woods ,, set booby traps all around ,,, lock & load .


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I wouldn't want to be caught with one and end up in a FEMA prison
> What do you guys think?


The concept of a FEMA prison seems counter productive to me.

Why would they waste the resources to take prisoners in the first place?
Especially if the situation is bad enough to impose martial law.

Our current systems are strained at best, in less than ideal conditions it would be logistically 
improbable for the government to maintain that large of a prisoner detainment.

They barely can handle what is going on now, I honestly believe in face of a nation wide event our leaders would falter.



SOCOM42 said:


> Shotguns and handguns are not much of a problem, they will not
> care if they loose a few troops in the process getting those, remember they wear armor.


The US and all it's allies has struggled for years to stop 10,000 men in the sand, how exactly would they control the US population.

*I mean hell you announce a black Friday sale, and that each soldier has a smart phone if you can take it from them you get 70% off,
and the vicious little discount hunters would rip your soldiers limb from limb.*

All the respect in the world for the men and women who serve our country. However with the way that the government has gutted the training
of our soldiers, the stuff I know and can do is more effective and more lethal than an entire platoon of our current US soldiers.

You also have to remember that 80% of our military is now just logistics for bullets, beans, and band aids. AKA non combat MOS.
97% of you soldiers simply cannot function outside their day to day repeat duties, anyone else is SF.

Additionally when it comes to armor, I laugh at the stuff cause the helmets don't stop much, and the vest doesn't cover where I am aiming.



SOCOM42 said:


> They will come after ALL GUNS


You are right on this point.

My issue and I know most civilians are not trained to my level, but hell I can do more deal out more death with a fork than most can with a gun.
*The real weapon is not the object, but the mind!* No one can truly disarm you, unless they disarm your mind, or make the US the nation of quadriplegic amputees.

The most lethal enemy is the one that does not pose as an enemy at all but as a friend, IRAQ, SYRIA, PAKI, AFGAN, LIBYA, on and on are all evidence of this.
The greatest hardship our soldiers have had is fighting an invisible enemy in these countries, as their fighters look like civilians, and cannot accurately assess friend from foe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If there is ever a time when they actively come to take your guns, they will take all of your guns.
If your solution is to bury them in the ground, they are not serving their INTENDED PURPOSE and you are spitting on the graves of the men who wrote the 2nd amendment.

Shameful.
I will die on my feet, not live on my knees.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If there is ever a time when they actively come to take your guns, they will take all of your guns.
> If you solution is to bury them in the ground, they are not serving their INTENDED PURPOSE and you are spitting on the graves of the men who wrote the 2nd amendment.
> 
> Shameful.
> I will die on my feet, not live on my knees.


Yes sir!! They came for our guns when high river flooded a few years ago, except no one knew..everybody was holding up inside camps or hotels when the RCMP came door to door taking guns when folks weren't home! If it comes to death or imprisonment over my rifles, I've made my concientious decision!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think if martial law were to be implemented, a lot would be determined if the reason for it was even Constitutional, will the military and law enforcement actually enforce or will they side with the people. localized martial law would be manageable for the government, but nation wide , civil war would escalate rapidly. Just to disarm the people, they may try, but it won't be successful, I can't believe the powers at be would be that stupid. Just my opinion....


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> If there is ever a time when they actively come to take your guns, they will take all of your guns.
> If you solution is to bury them in the ground, they are not serving their INTENDED PURPOSE and you are spitting on the graves of the men who wrote the 2nd amendment.
> 
> Shameful.
> I will die on my feet, not live on my knees.


Kauboy you are an honorable man.

I understand the sentiment, but I worry those like you would be the first to go.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

rstanek said:


> I think if martial law were to be implemented, a lot would be determined if the reason for it was even Constitutional, will the military and law enforcement actually enforce or will they side with the people. localized martial law would be manageable for the government, but nation wide , civil war would escalate rapidly. Just to disarm the people, they may try, but it won't be successful, I can't believe the powers at be would be that stupid. Just my opinion....


Well I do believe they could be that stupid, just look at the way things are now. The government's leaders are plenty stupid.
I do worry much less about that then Russia or China though, they are building while our military might is grossly waning.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

If troops come to take people's guns it is indeed a bad day for all concerned.

When I was in the service (Vietnam War...or was that Police Action?) I know that any order that might tell
me to STEAL FROM or INJURE my own COUNTRYMEN was an INVALID order. If we are teaching our troops
to regard Americans as the enemy...we are in trouble. I hope our young men recognize when their officers
are spouting commands which are illegal and therefore not to be followed.

We should never be doing things like that to our own civilians. And if enough civilians resisted violently...
I'm of the opinion that any sort of confiscation would grind to a halt. When word got out to the soldiers (that 
were callous enough to think that subjugating their own people by taking their arms) were being killed in the 
process, the process would meet with a suspension. The police would likewise reconsider their actions if met
repeatedly by patriots who believed otherwise.

At some time in the past I believe one of the Bill of Rights protected people from "Unreasonable Search and
Seizure". Martial Law is only good for the "Marshals" not the common man. And if all our rights are negated
under Martial Law...that is exactly the time for men to rise up, arm themselves and present opposition. If all
your Constitutional privileges are nullified...our government has collapsed...or is about to.

And that is just one of the many justifications for the Second Amendment. The Supreme Court says that we
have the individual right to keep and bear arms. Those who wish to confiscate them are the true criminals...
and they are not to be tolerated. United We Stand.

Of course I would not condone such...

Grim


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Confiscation would be known in enough time to hide/relocate/move/sell/bury/or other wise make your weapon unattainable

The colonist had hidden weapons. *do not let anybody tell you that hiding your weapon makes you less of a patriot..*. A dead patriot with a ton of guns laying around him is not equal to a living patriot with a hidden gun

The smart thing to do is to pick your time and place to fight, not let the enemy pick the time and place

sure if they are coming to take you away, fight your hardest, put if they are coming to take your weapons and you are going to end up dead... give them a few of the throw a ways and make them feel good,

Some folks will die being foolishly full of bravado, others of us will fight smart and live patriots

JUST My Humble opinon


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

jro1 said:


> Yes sir!! They came for our guns when high river flooded a few years ago, except no one knew..everybody was holding up inside camps or hotels when the RCMP came door to door taking guns when folks weren't home! If it comes to death or imprisonment over my rifles, I've made my concientious decision!


ya because being in prison will help the cause

and death or prison are not the only choices.... If we are talking about a major event - then living until you find like minded patriots to plan actions together

We must, indeed, all hang together or, most assuredly, we shall all hang separately. Benjamin Franklin

Dying at your house or in prison does nobody any good


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I seriously doubt that confiscation will be limited to semi automatics - and if there's a firearms ban of any kind it'll be totally inclusive - parceling out certain weapons hasn't worked in civil courts .... if you get caught with a firearm it won't be a FEMA prison - a Fed martial law will be in place that allows automatic termination ....


Gun confiscation will be al types of firearms, not just semi autos. I think Hurricane Katrina is a good example, when the local government decided to confiscate guns, it was all guns(there is a famous video of law enforcement physically assaulting an elderly woman after learning she had some type of revolver). 







NotTooProudToHide said:


> If it came to that it would be a localized event, many states have passed laws making confiscation of firearms due to a disaster illegal.
> 
> Even if your scenario came to pass I wonder if my Mosin Nagant is safe. Aren't they considered curio items now?


I don't think being a Curio/collectors items matters. Also I think there is a federal law that President Bush wrote(so maybe it is just an executive order) that prevents law enforcement from confiscating weapons during emergencies. For some reason that did not get much coverage, I thought that was huge news.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain't ever going to happen. Who will be stupid enough to try and take the guns away in person?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys have guns?
I hope I never have to decide when, but I have already decided I will. 
Does that make sense?
And, I'm no Badass, but I'm confident that I would down swinging, not begging. But, if by going down, I made one bit of difference, then go down I will. 
Most of us fear dying, but it's guaranteed. My terms.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

In 1972 I took an oath to defend the Constitution of the United States of America, nothing in my mind has changed, if it were to cost me my life to do so, so be it, Jesus has laid my path before me, I will go on that path, as far as I'm concerned, martial law is illegal, a power grab, I need my firearms to defend my country and family, I won't give up without a fight. Martial law is tantamount to slavery.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Kauboy you are an honorable man.
> 
> I understand the sentiment, but I worry those like you would be the first to go.


I worry that we will go down 1 by 1 because we're not organized and won't be able to get organized in time to react. Who do you trust to guard your back? How do you build that trust? What if they have your family?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Kauboy you are an honorable man.
> 
> I understand the sentiment, but I worry those like you would be the first to go.


Someone will be. Let's not let it be in vain.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> When I quit deer hunting, I sold my scoped 25-06. I'd always considered my 12 ga and Mini-14 adequate for prepping. Now I'm starting to wonder.
> 
> If there is a nation-wide emergency situation, with violence in the cities, will semi-auto rifles be confiscated or banned? If so, will bolt/lever action or single shots in hunting calibers be excluded from the ban? That seems to be the current thinking among liberal .gov officials. I'm sure most folks would just bury their .223's and .308's for the duration of the emergency rather than turn them in (I wouldn't want to be caught with one and end up in a FEMA prison). But such a new law would leave me and other AR owners, who consider themselves well-armed, without a working rifle.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Its not if they will be confiscated it already happened during Hurricane Katrina Google it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I paid tax on every gun I've purchased. I'm not giving them to anyone but my children. 

Que sera sera.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

When they come for them is when we need them the most. Rolling over and giving them some "throw aways" does not deliver the right message.
Aim true and shoot twice.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

It would require an awful amount of manpower to pick up over 300 million guns. I live so far out in the boonies that I just can't see them showing up. I guess they could do something like send a letter telling me to turn in certain items or kiss my Social Security goodbye? In the event of martial law and my guns ----- well they can shove the ss where the sun don't shine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

O'slimer has been purging the military of loyal Americans since he took office.
Those remaining staff officers will most likely do his bidding on any unlawful order he gives, that was the reason for the purge.
The key is will the line officers obey blindly or stand up for our rights????
Most newbie enlisted troops have know knowledge of what our rights are, they have been brought up that way on purpose.
This whole takeover has been planned for a long time, and anyone who has half a brain could see the down slide coming years ago.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

whoppo said:


> When they come for them is when we need them the most. Rolling over and giving them some "throw aways" does not deliver the right message.
> Aim true and shoot twice.


the issue dear Whoppo is a bunch of dead patriots is not as good as a bunch of live patriots that are disrupting supply lines, ambushing convoys, killing organizers/leaders, etc

going 1 on 20 is not going to help anybody- sure you might take 1 or 2 with you but you are dead and nobody shall be singing your praises....

just call me WOLVERINE


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One needs to be smart and practical, standing and dying on principal in the face of overwhelming odds doesn't seem particularly smart or practical to me. 

I seriously doubt they will go door to door, they don't have the resources or manpower for such an operation. They'll more than likely come at gun owners sideways, with after the fact laws and turn in your neighbor for cash campaigns.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is something I am a little familiar with. That I'm sure the Pentagon is very familiar with.
The best, most well equipped, military the world had ever seen could not defeat a half starved militia armed only with light weapons (the Viet Cong), aided by their equally half starved and relatively lightly armed allies the North Vietnamese Army.
The US Army and Marines never controlled any territory other than what they were actually standing on. 
Tanks and APC's don't work well when the enemy melts away unseen. Helicopters announce their pending arrival in time to set the ambush, and then retreat.
B-52's carpet bombing would never happen in the US.

I'm not worried about martial law, if enacted it would necessarily have to be held to limited areas, due to man power. Martial law would be resisted by the sheriffs in my area, and likely many more sheriffs across the country. So, who is going to be rounding up guns, locking up non-compliant citizens, enforcing curfews? The US military is already down to a man power level below that of pre-WWII.

I refuse to get involved in fantasy. As always, this is just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If it came to that it would be a localized event, many states have passed laws making confiscation of firearms due to a disaster illegal.
> 
> Even if your scenario came to pass I wonder if my Mosin Nagant is safe. Aren't they considered curio items now?


 The problem with laws limiting what Government can do is they only apply when the government wants to follow them. They will take any gun when they want to.
let the Supreme court change the meaning of the words in the 2nd and you are only a short time away from finding out.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Helicopters announce their pending arrival in time to set the ambush, and then retreat.


I had a friend - he was a USMC captain in Force Recon in Vietnam... he could tell you what the helo was by the sound and and in some cases if it was a 47 or a 53 or a cobra ah or a uh or a model a or e..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is something I am a little familiar with. That I'm sure the Pentagon is very familiar with.
> The best, most well equipped, military the world had ever seen could not defeat a half starved militia armed only with light weapons (the Viet Cong), aided by their equally half starved and relatively lightly armed allies the North Vietnamese Army.
> The US Army and Marines never controlled any territory other than what they were actually standing on.
> Tanks and APC's don't work well when the enemy melts away unseen. Helicopters announce their pending arrival in time to set the ambush, and then retreat.
> ...


In fact, the war could have been won. That is for another discussion, though.

Helicopters are not the same as they were. An Apache can sit back, watch you and then end your life and you'll never hear it.

Something else to consider is that the U.S. military wouldn't be used by itself. Even with it being flooded with immigrants and those who swear allegiance to PC mentality instead of the constitution, it wouldn't be enough. On the other hand, troops wearing blue attire would be more than happy to help out.

Will we ever see such a scenario? I don't know, but where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> On the other hand, troops wearing blue attire would be more than happy to help out.
> 
> Will we ever see such a scenario? I don't know, but where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is something I am a little familiar with. That I'm sure the Pentagon is very familiar with.
> The best, most well equipped, military the world had ever seen could not defeat a half starved militia armed only with light weapons (the Viet Cong), aided by their equally half starved and relatively lightly armed allies the North Vietnamese Army.
> The US Army and Marines never controlled any territory other than what they were actually standing on.
> Tanks and APC's don't work well when the enemy melts away unseen. Helicopters announce their pending arrival in time to set the ambush, and then retreat.
> ...


your sheriff have a missile defense system or ground to air to take down Predators? .... just because the Feds would have trouble getting ground troops into an area wouldn't stop them from enforcing martial law - they spot an armed group or forewarned of a resistance meeting - bingo

you think for 2 seconds Obammy would have trouble granting permission for Blue Helmets to wipe out a bunch of Texans - he'd like to do it now


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My sherriff also vows to not follow any unconstitutional orders. I like the guy. Have sat down and had a nice long talk with him. 
As for blue hats, well, I live in the country, wonder if the pigs around here would eat that garbage?
I don't see it happening, like my friend Said above. I'm more worried about being taxed to death, than having some confiscation. Besides, I own no firearms.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I wonder what percentage of active duty are closet preppers?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

World Wide Tactical said:


> Thats Why we Protect The Constitution From Tyrants! Our Founding fathers Would Roll over in their Graves if they knew that We allowed a Bunch of Criminals To run Our Country into the ground Like they have. There has to be a line Drawn in the sand some time Or another. Lavoy Finicum Drew his Line and was Murdered. Who will Stand and Make a Difference?
> It Damn Sure aint the libtards running this Country.
> Rest assure the military will not take your Guns. They are on your side. Give it a little time and you Will see the whole thing Fall apart.


 Are sure about that?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

World Wide Tactical said:


> Yes on all points. The military is on our side. They hate what is happening. I have conversations with Sargent majors and upper Brass and they respect Americans Too much to Disarm them. They will not turn on us..... Now The FBI will And the Blue hats will too, Ocrama Just signed another executive order to Allow Nato in to police Americans in case of any civil unrest. So better Play it Smart. Look At all the executive orders oslama just signed recently He is implementing a global New World Order this plan has been in the works for almost a 100 years.


 Todays Military is not the one it was 7 years ago. A lot has changed. Social engineering has been applied full force. A lot of protect class groups now have a lot of control over the us Military. Don't count on yesterdays truths to apply today.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

7 years ago we had a strong military with good leadership. Now we have a severely weakened military with not so great leadership. The worst of all being at the top. It sucks living in a big city. If martial law does come into effect as does gun confiscation, cities like this will be locked down first. Makes me wish I was living back home.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Martial law will happen... And yes there will be confiscation, at least they will try. The day martial law is enacted is a good day to die. 

Sic semper evello mortis tyrannis


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Martial law will happen... And yes there will be confiscation, at least they will try. The day martial law is enacted is a good day to die.
> 
> Sic semper evello mortis tyrannis


Thus sayeth my friend and brother.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

You think they won't do it here?





.


> "For many of the police and guard troops it is an uncomfortable job to do this in an American city".


...and yet, they did it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In Katrina they took ALL FIREARMS. People were left with nothing.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> ya because being in prison will help the cause
> 
> and death or prison are not the only choices.... If we are talking about a major event - then living until you find like minded patriots to plan actions together
> 
> ...


But I didn't say I was going the prison route did I? I feel it wouldn't be a good day for both myself and the guy coming to take them away! Either way it probably won't end well for either of us!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why take by force what they can have by pen. They will, and currently are, going at it sideways. They will write laws and tax our guns away over time. They have time, lot's of time. They took the time to reeducate our young, dilute the constitution, replace the republic for socialism, over time. As Lenin said, "Give me just one generation of youth, and I will transform the world." He wasn't far off.

I would think any attempt at confiscation or martial law would quickly deteriorate into CVII and they know it. Martial law would be a last ditch attempt at maintaining power, an attempt that will fail for the reasons already mentioned. Are they dumb enough to try it? Yes, Obviously, so I don't discount it but I feel CVII is more likely for a whole variety of reasons and closer then most would realize. There are so many things in play here it will be impossible for any one faction to control, blue hats or otherwise. A storm comes. As for me? I am no Rambo and old but I will keep my guns.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

the people in D.C. are not the idiots we perceive. They know if they declare martial law tomorrow, there will be a revolution the next day that they have no hope of wining.
Back to the frog in the pot approach.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

chocks141 said:


> the people in D.C. are not the idiots we perceive. They know if they declare martial law tomorrow, there will be a revolution the next day that they have no hope of wining.
> Back to the frog in the pot approach.


only thing we need to keep in mind that there's the ultimate egomaniac sitting on his perceived throne - a throne he'd like to continue sitting on by any means possible .... if his continuing agenda to divide the country - along several cracks - results in an out & out civilian shooting war ....

you think he'd hesitate one second in declaring martial law and a suspension of civilian control including elections? ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

O'slimer acts just like every other tin horn african dictator, perhaps he will run an election to be elected for life like his hero idi amin.
I guess they are just genetically pre-disposed to act that way, perhaps he could be another Sgt. Doe? Ex Liberian leader.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> the issue dear Whoppo is a bunch of dead patriots is not as good as a bunch of live patriots that are disrupting supply lines, ambushing convoys, killing organizers/leaders, etc
> 
> going 1 on 20 is not going to help anybody- sure you might take 1 or 2 with you but you are dead and nobody shall be singing your praises....
> 
> just call me WOLVERINE


I'm too old and broken to play Wolverines... and I certainly wouldn't be alone


----------

